# National Training Circus



## CaliSoccer (Feb 7, 2017)

If you have been to the training center you know that feeling of awaiting that monthly noctice that your son or daughter has been called back. Now I see that it is just a great big circus only instead of the coaches dressing up like clowns they wear usa gear.  What a joke.


----------



## Nutmeg (Feb 7, 2017)

CaliSoccer said:


> If you have been to the training center you know that feeling of awaiting that monthly noctice that your son or daughter has been called back. Now I see that it is just a great big circus only instead of the coaches dressing up like clowns they wear usa gear.  What a joke.


Sounds like we would have tons to talk about. These clowns are truest a joke, agreed!


----------



## MrXor (Feb 8, 2017)

CaliSoccer said:


> If you have been to the training center you know that feeling of awaiting that monthly noctice that your son or daughter has been called back. Now I see that it is just a great big circus only instead of the coaches dressing up like clowns they wear usa gear.  What a joke.


"On behalf of the United State Soccer Federation, the following players are invited to participate in the U.S. Soccer Training Center
in Clownville. Please forward this information on the invited players. Please note the faster you hit refresh on your email, the next
notice will appear quicker. If you do not receive the next notice, it is because you didn't hit refresh fast enough. Oh also, we noticed
that your player was not wearing Nike Hypervenom Phantom III. Obviously, you do not love your player enough. Our scouts have
told us that your player arrived in "domestic" car. We expect at least a Lexus or a 550s. Finally, during the next Gala Auction,
make sure that you bid on the DOC's wife hobby paintings of sad clowns or dogs playing poker. We are watching...."


----------



## Kicknit22 (Feb 8, 2017)

CaliSoccer said:


> If you have been to the training center you know that feeling of awaiting that monthly noctice that your son or daughter has been called back. Now I see that it is just a great big circus only instead of the coaches dressing up like clowns they wear usa gear.  What a joke.


They still are having these? 03's and younger I suppose.  Darn it! I knew I shouldn't have rushed my DD to the last one in my work truck. Live and learn.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 8, 2017)

Kicknit22 said:


> They still are having these? 03's and younger I suppose.  Darn it! I knew I shouldn't have rushed my DD to the last one in my work truck. Live and learn.


03's and older..







Most invites are one and done.   Hope for something most don't have a realistic shot at, unless your a top prospect of a well known club that the DOC and other people are pumping up all the time.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Feb 8, 2017)

lafalafa said:


> 03's and older..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, can NEVER quite get away from politics right?  I assumed, maybe incorrectly, that 02, 01 & 00 wouldn't be going on since HS season has been in full swing.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 8, 2017)

lafalafa said:


> 03's and older..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My players coach recommended her twice and she thought that it was such mixed skill levels at these things that she didn't want to go back.  She thought that the training and scrimmages where better at ODP.  Training Centers are all about DOC and coach recommendations.  They are okay for extra touches not for much else.


----------



## GKDad65 (Feb 8, 2017)

I've got my CamelBak filled with my favorite Kool-Aid color and my check book out and ready, where do I sign up?


----------



## chefsilver (Feb 8, 2017)

The best thing about NTC is I don't have to buy a $70 hoodie that my DD will lose at school. DD has been going for eight months now and she likes them simply do to the fact its not the normal training with her team. It throws a curve ball in her routine, and its right around the corner from my house so I can drop and go home and sit on the couch and watch golf.


----------



## CaliSoccer (Feb 8, 2017)

chefsilver said:


> The best thing about NTC is I don't have to buy a $70 hoodie that my DD will lose at school. DD has been going for eight months now and she likes them simply do to the fact its not the normal training with her team. It throws a curve ball in her routine, and its right around the corner from my house so I can drop and go home and sit on the couch and watch golf.


You dont "have" to buy that $70 hoodie.


----------



## Glen (Apr 13, 2017)

Calling these training centers is really a misnomer.  These really exist to identify and evaluate the progress of kids already identified.  Since they are local, the quality can be mixed.  But if your DD is that good, they will have her train with the older groups.  What you really want is for the local training center to recommend that your DD attend the combine training center that they usually hold at the beginning of the year.  At the combine, it will be packed with US coaches.  The player quality is much better than ODP at that stage.  Girls can get invited to the first YNT camp of the year based on the combine.  

What am I missing about all the money talk?  Seems like you are suggesting that you have to ingratiate yourself financially with US Soccer to be considered?


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Apr 13, 2017)

I am wondering how this works in SoCal. My daughter attended in NorCal and for those north of the bay it isn't exactly local. All of NorCal attends one NTC and it's combined age groups ('04/05 together and '02/'03 together). They cut down to about 20 kids in the 04/05 as of last month. Do kids that are cut ever come back?


----------

